
Training Makes Runners More Efficient, but Not Cyclists - sharjeelaziz
https://www.outsideonline.com/2299756/psychological-side-heat-exhaustion
======
tedyoung
Either the title here is wrong, or the link is wrong -- not sure which? The
"Training Makes Runners More Efficient, but Not Cyclists" is here:
[https://www.outsideonline.com/2301366/training-makes-
runners...](https://www.outsideonline.com/2301366/training-makes-runners-more-
efficient-not-cyclists)

(btw, I _hate_ sites that do this: change the URL as you scroll, so it's
really one long site instead of separate pages. Grr.)

~~~
tedyoung
I think the article the original link points to "The Psychological Side of
Heat Exhaustion" is pretty interesting, too, though.

